# Nokia N70 Changement Coque+ Deblocage



## david.g (5 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,
je voudrais simplement savoir si le nokia N70 peut se voir changer de coque ?
(la coque intégrale bien sûr!)

de plus si quelqu'un connaît un site pour le débloquer (tout opérateur) faites moi signe 

merci d'avance

david


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, 

Oui, tu dois pouvoir changer les coques du N70, j'ai d'ailleurs trouv&#233; &#231;a :
http://www.wexim.com/cgi-bin/shop/CS-NON70-BKS.html

Et pour le deblocage, tu appelles ton op&#233;rateur (Orange, SFR, Bouygues...). Si &#231;a fait plus de 6 mois que tu es abonn&#233;, c'est gratuit


----------



## david.g (5 Juillet 2006)

merci pour tes renseignements...

une dernière question, certe un peu stupide : mais le changement de la coque est-il difficile à réaliser ou d'une simplicité enfantine...? 
car je n'arrive pas à enlever la façade avant du portable... 

merci


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2006)

Je ne sais pas :rose:
Je n'ai pas de N70...


----------



## didou27 (20 Janvier 2008)

merci je voulais aussi savoir ca !


----------

